# Sold: 2008 Outback Sydney 32Bhds



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are selling our 2008 Outback Sydney 32BHDS as well as out 2008 F350. 
Photos and Details below....



















$18,750 or best offer

1 Owner
Non-Smoker
Stored indoors during the winter
Everything in Perfect Working Condition
Waxed twice / Year
*MODIFICATIONS*
o PUR water filter in Kitchen
o Quickie Flush Installed
o Power tongue Jack
o Winterization Kit Installed on Water Pump
o Lever valves Installed on Low Point Drains
o Hooks added inside for towels / Coats / Etc.
o Fantastic Fan installed
o Maxx Air Vent covers Installed
o Carpeted Entry Steps
o Plexiglass Windows (removable) added to Screen door 
o New Maxxis Tires Summer 2009
o Axles bearings greased Summer 2009

*FEATURES*
LE Options: Aluminum Wheels, Fantastic Fan
Air Conditioning
Furnace
Oven
6 /Gal. Gas/Elec. Water Heater with DSI
2 Slides
Sleeps 9
Rear Room with Closet, Ent Center, Sofa, Bunk
Outside Camp Kitchen - Stove / Water Faucet
Factory Aluminum Wheels 
Bedroom area Windows Tinted to 20%
Living Area
2 Hide a Bed Sleeper Sofas
Pleated shades
Thermofoil residential raised panel doors with 
Concealed hinges throughout
Wood side drawers with steel guides
Water, soil, stain resistant fabrics
Large overhead cabinets
Decorative wall lights
Bullet reading lights
*Kitchen*
60/40 deep sink
Pantry 
Knife rack
Trash can
High-rise faucet
Spice rack
Sink cutting board 
Utensil tray
*Bedroom*
Deluxe innerspring mattress (Queen size)
TV hook-up with antennae power booster
Wall lights
Deluxe wardrobe
Residential bedspread with pillow shams
*Bathroom*
Residential shower / surround
Glass shower door 
Residential height vanity
Porcelain foot flush toilet
*Appliances*
AM/FM/CD/DVD Stereo 
8 cu.ft. two-door refrigerator
Three-burner range 
Oven
Microwave
Six gallon gas/electric DSI heater
Water heater by-pass
*Exterior Features*
Tinted safety glass windows
Extra large baggage door 1" thick with continuous 
hinge and rubber D-seal
Folding entry handle
Large 30" main entry door
Extended drip caps, full length drip rails
Two security lights (one each side) 
Heated enclosed underbelly
Porch light
Exterior 120 volt receptacle
Satellite Hookup
4 scisser jacks


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im very open to offers. Just want it to go to a good home before i decide to trade it in.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats a great price and the right time of year you should have no trouble moving that.

Good Luck
John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*SOLD*. (waiting on funds to transfer)
$18,500. The good thing is its going to a great family that will get lots of use out of it! 
We camped in it for the last time last weekend and will really miss it. Lots of great memories.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congats. Told You it would sell quick

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


Already did.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


Already did.















[/quote]

when do you bring home the new one???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


Already did.















[/quote]

when do you bring home the new one???
[/quote]

Still Narrowing down the list.... its down to 2 manufacturers, just need to agree on a floorplan.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


Already did.















[/quote]

when do you bring home the new one???
[/quote]

Still Narrowing down the list.... its down to 2 manufacturers, just need to agree on a floorplan.
[/quote]

Narrowed it down? Share, share! Since some of us aren't in the market and won't be for a while, its fun to browse with "intent"







; even if it is just assisting.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Congrats on the sale. Now you will tell them about Outbackers, right?!?!


Already did.















[/quote]

when do you bring home the new one???
[/quote]

Still Narrowing down the list.... its down to 2 manufacturers, just need to agree on a floorplan.
[/quote]

Narrowed it down? Share, share! Since some of us aren't in the market and won't be for a while, its fun to browse with "intent"







; even if it is just assisting.
[/quote]
Tiffin and Newmar. both have a couple different plans we like. we want 2 couches in the living area and are trying to decide on bunks or not.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

[/quote]
Tiffin and Newmar. both have a couple different plans we like. we want 2 couches in the living area and are trying to decide on bunks or not.
[/quote]

As a very anxious future (but hopefully not too far away future!) Class A wanna be, I'm turning absolutely green over here, LOL!!!


----------

